# Bodybuilding gyms in Manchester?



## nosey

I was wondering, if anyone on here can recommend any body-building gyms in Manchester? I want it cheap but also you pay by cash as opposed to direct debit as you find in commercial chains.

I am also new to a gym to be honest and want to get ripped. I was wondering, is it possible to do so in 3 months? As my exams finish in May and I go back to university in September. I would like to get or at least have some sort of good physique before I go to university. Is it possible?

I weight 11 stone, 5 foot 9 and am 20 years old.


----------



## w3lly

Yes its possible mate.

Dont quiit till you reach your goal.

as the saying goes "go hard or go home"


----------



## ElfinTan

Olympic Gym in Eccles owned by IFBB Pro Paul George.

Contracts or DD. Pay and play!

We're not cheap but if you pay peanuts you get monkeys!

http://www.paulgeorge.org/olympicgym.htm


----------



## Milky

Where abouts in Manchester are you ?


----------



## nosey

gemilky69 said:


> Where abouts in Manchester are you ?


Near Eccles (Salford).


----------



## nosey

w3lly said:


> Yes its possible mate.
> 
> Dont quiit till you reach your goal.
> 
> as the saying goes "go hard or go home"


Thanks.

I am not planning to quit, I do plan to after the summer, slow it down because it is my final year. I want to reach my goal.


----------



## nosey

ElfinTan said:


> Olympic Gym in Eccles owned by IFBB Pro Paul George.
> 
> Contracts or DD. Pay and play!
> 
> We're not cheap but if you pay peanuts you get monkeys!
> 
> http://www.paulgeorge.org/olympicgym.htm


Thank you for the link. Where abouts in Eccles is it? I checked on google maps, it is behind Bridgewater Mills, I am assuming it behind it. Hopefully I will come down after my exams are over and find the place and see what it is like.

What are the prices like?


----------



## aseeby19

I go to Manchester quite often and end up paying 10 quid a session at the town centre's fitness first , is there a good gym near moss side or town centre ?


----------



## Pagie

Betta Bodies Denton, owned by Kerry Kayes, probably a bit out of your way though I would think.


----------



## Adam_W

Not wanting to start a new thread, so thought i'd jump in here.

Thanks to those of you who replied to my thread about nice places near manchester. It looks like we'll be moving south of Manchester, Alderley Edge/Wilmslow area. Anybody recommend any decent gyms in this area?

Have google mapped to Olympic Gym in Eccles and Betta Bodies in Denton and half hour away by car, so not too bad, but closer would be even better!


----------



## Andy Dee

nosey said:


> Thank you for the link. Where abouts in Eccles is it? I checked on google maps, it is behind Bridgewater Mills, I am assuming it behind it. Hopefully *I will come down after my exams are over and find the place and see what it is like*.
> 
> What are the prices like?


Best place you can train at far as my experience goes there mate, cant go wrong.


----------



## DNC

Adam_W said:


> Not wanting to start a new thread, so thought i'd jump in here.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who replied to my thread about nice places near manchester. It looks like we'll be moving south of Manchester, Alderley Edge/Wilmslow area. Anybody recommend any decent gyms in this area?
> 
> Have google mapped to Olympic Gym in Eccles and Betta Bodies in Denton and half hour away by car, so not too bad, but closer would be even better!


You've got Cosmos gym in Sale mate,off Washway Road.That will be closer than the other 2.You should some total fitness and david lloyd gyms around that area if you can stand them


----------



## gerg

Adam_W said:


> Not wanting to start a new thread, so thought i'd jump in here.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who replied to my thread about nice places near manchester. It looks like we'll be moving south of Manchester, Alderley Edge/Wilmslow area. Anybody recommend any decent gyms in this area?
> 
> Have google mapped to Olympic Gym in Eccles and Betta Bodies in Denton and half hour away by car, so not too bad, but closer would be even better!


the total fitness is ok, plenty of squat racks and equipment, not strictly a hardcore BB gym, but it's good for most kinds of training. membership is 12months minimum though


----------



## Adam_W

Cheers DNC and Gerg. If I had the choice i'd rather not train at a david lloyd, fitness first, virgin etc.

Whats Cosmos gym like? Or any other more bodybuilding related gyms in the area?


----------



## DNC

Cosmos is a proper bodybuilders gym,sh1t loads of DB's,benches and machines,and cheap as well.

Give it a shot sometime:thumb:


----------



## ryda

aseeby19 said:


> I go to Manchester quite often and end up paying 10 quid a session at the town centre's fitness first , is there a good gym near moss side or town centre ?


i use moss side, its a serco gym only 18.99 a month



DNC said:


> You've got Cosmos gym in Sale mate,off Washway Road.That will be closer than the other 2.You should some total fitness and david lloyd gyms around that area if you can stand them


i use to go cosmos when i lived in sale, it's where tornado off gladiators and darren vernon (bnbf champion) work out

pretty safe guys aswel

i quite liked it there, proppa old skool equipment and plenty of it to, never really left waiting around to use something either and when your finished they have a fridge full of protein shakes/flap jacks for you to scran


----------



## fabgiglio

Hello guys! I just moved to Manchester and I am after a bodybuildin gym. I have been competing for 4 years so I need a decent gym to train at, pure gym and the gym are definitely not for me. Any advice? I also would prefer not to be driving much to get to those gyms. I just moved into Droylsden in Ashton under Lyne. Any help please?

Thank you in advance


----------



## [email protected]

fabgiglio said:


> Hello guys! I just moved to Manchester and I am after a bodybuildin gym. I have been competing for 4 years so I need a decent gym to train at, pure gym and the gym are definitely not for me. Any advice? I also would prefer not to be driving much to get to those gyms. I just moved into Droylsden in Ashton under Lyne. Any help please?
> 
> Thank you in advance




Hi fabgiglio, I suggest you Frontline Fit Performance Centre, if you compete this is the best place you can train in the UK as Coach Charles Poliquin says, I train there and we have the best brands like Watson, Eleiko and Atlantis, just come and have a look if you want, 97 N Western St, Manchester M12 6JL


----------

